
CouchDB naked - danw
http://blog.poundbang.in/post/132952897/couchdb-naked
======
WilliamLP
I wasn't going to make assumptions about the word "naked" or a domain named
"poundbang", but because it was about CouchDB I expected porn on that site.

edit: Oh mod me down some more guys, sheesh, it was funny. Give me the
invisible minus eight treatment; I can take it.

~~~
dylanz
Naked, Couch, Pound, Bang... all in one small phrase. I, for one, think you
jumped to a valid assumption.

Aside from that, it's actually a great little breakdown of the OTP setup that
backs CouchDB. Great article Harish.

~~~
WilliamLP
I guess the infamous CouchDB presentation wasn't discussed on here very much?

[http://www.slideshare.net/mattetti/couchdb-perform-like-a-
pr...](http://www.slideshare.net/mattetti/couchdb-perform-like-a-pr0n-star)

Edit: borderline NSFW

~~~
mattyb
Oh, it was discussed quite a bit.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=583025>

~~~
WilliamLP
Well, what can I say? If you're promoting your product with pornography,
someone has to just eat the down-votes and subtly poke fun at it. It's going
to be me in this case.

